# Bewertung für dieses Logo!



## CikoNo1 (20. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

habs endlich mal hinbekommen ein Logo zu erstellen. Nun brauche ich eure Meinung. Hab mal drei Varianten erstellt. Sagt mir einfach was gut ist was ich verbessern könnte. 
Also Leute eure Meinung ist gefragt!

Freu mich schon auf eure Meinung!

MFG


----------



## pflo (20. September 2005)

Hallo CikoNo1,
ich finde Dein Logo recht gut, doch was mich stört sind einige Unreinheiten am Schriftzug (siehe Anhang).
Ich denke, dass es an zu stark vergrößerter Schrift liegt.

Von den Logos her finde ich das erste am besten. Obwohl da der Stern ein bisschen seltsam aussieht...


----------



## xelix (20. September 2005)

Ich finde das letzte am besten - schlicht und einfach 
Mich stört nur dieser Schlagschatten nach hinten. Vllt. nochmal die Distanz, Winkel und die Größe vom Schatten (wenn überhaupt ein Schatten sein muss) einstellen.

Aber sonst ok.


----------



## zioProduct (20. September 2005)

Ich find Nr2 gut, bis auf die Fehler in der Schrift, und diese Verläufe -.-* Mach das ganze mal ohne einen Verlauf, sondern einfach nur mit schlichten Farben.

mfg
ziop


----------



## Julian Maicher (20. September 2005)

Der Schriftzug "Unmöglich ist garnichts" ist jedes mal zu fett und unscharf. Der Schlagschatten verstärkt den Eindruck noch. Das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.
Ansonsten hat pflo dir ja schon die wichtigsten Schwachstellen aufgezeigt - dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Duddle (20. September 2005)

Perspektivische Kreise sind doch zugegebenermaßen mittlerweile ausgelutscht, oder?
Gerade einer Medienagentur (die doch für Kreativität stehen muss), würde ich keine große Leistung mit solch einer schlichten (im Sinne von billig) Idee voraussagen.

Warum hast du nicht ersteinmal Schwarz-Weiß-Versionen erstellt? Verläufe gehören i.d.R. nicht in Logos.
Warum hast du es nicht mal extrem in beide Richtungen skaliert? Du würdest sehen das die Abstände Kreis-Typo meist viel zu klein sind und ineinander fließen.

Apropos Typografie:
Eine Schrift die handgeschrieben wirken soll, sollte auch mit der Hand geschrieben sein. Es ist peinlich, anhand gleicher Buchstaben (n, g, u) direkt zu erkennen das es sich um eine Font handelt.
Die zweite Schriftart passt meiner Meinung nach Null zur „Handgeschriebenen“, die Platzierung ist zudem auf allen Versionen (ich zitiere) „unmöglich“.

Das einzige bei dem ich einen minimalst positiven Ansatz erkenne sind die drei überlappenden Schirme in Version 1. Obwohl mich das auch schon an Andere erinnert.
Ich tendiere bei deiner Firma spontan zu einer Wortmarke. Eine schöne, elegantere Font könnte sicher was reissen. Der Claim ist übrigens auch… gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Ansonsten: http://www.designguide.at/logodesign.html


Duddle


----------



## thecamillo (21. September 2005)

Wie wäre dieser Vorschlag? Leider hatte ich keine passende Schrift!

mfg thecamillo


----------



## misswebmistress (21. September 2005)

Vorschlag 3 ist meiner Meinung nach am besten.

Der Schriftzug "Unmöglich ist garnichts" ist zu klein und zu unschaft.

Mein Tipp zum Arbeitsablauf: 
- Gib alle Filter und Stile weg, sodass nur mehr die Form und Farbe übrigbleibt.
- Später kannst du immernoch je nach Einsatzgebiet (Print/Web) ein paar Spielereien wie Relief, Schatten usw einfügen.
Wichtig ist aber dass das Logo in 2D (ohne Stile) immernoch gut aussieht.
- Verkleinere das Logo auf 100 x 100 px, wenn man dann immernoch alles gut lesen/erkennen kann ist die Schrift ok.

@thecamillo
Verneige mich vor dem Meister


----------



## thecamillo (21. September 2005)

misswebmistress hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @thecamillo
> Verneige mich vor dem Meister




.......ääähhhhmmmm Danke!

Ne Festeinstellung wär mir lieber! LOL


----------



## Meccan (21. September 2005)

noch eine Frage warum heißt es 

M DEDIEN 


MFG Carl


----------



## rflx (21. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Das Logo find ich super.. Jedoch würd ich Schlagschatten und Verläufe so weit wie möglich für eine Firma weglassen. Versuch dies in eine Vectorgrafik gut darzustellen.

Gruss rflx


----------



## thecamillo (21. September 2005)

Meccan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> noch eine Frage warum heißt es
> 
> M DEDIEN
> 
> ...



ACH Schei.ße, 

Schreibfehler halt! Ich hab mir nur 5 Minuten Zeit dafür genommen! Passiert schon mal


----------



## AKrebs70 (21. September 2005)

@thecamillo
Der Rechtschreibfehler sei dir verziehen (hat nicht irgendwehr hier als Signatur "Rechtschreibfehler sind erwünscht und dienen der Belustigung Anderer")! Für 5 Minuten muß ich sagen "wirklich nicht schlecht" echt klasse gemacht! Mir aber allerdings noch ein wenig zu komplex. Mit dem A sollte noch was anderes gemacht werden. Ist allerdings auch geschmacksache.
@CikoNo1
Deine Beispiele sind, wie soll ich sagen, naja "Unmöglich ist garnichts!", deine versuche auf jeden Fall! 
Duddle kann ich da nur Recht geben. 

Axel


----------



## regurge (21. September 2005)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ACH Schei.ße,
> 
> Schreibfehler halt! Ich hab mir nur 5 Minuten Zeit dafür genommen! Passiert schon mal


 
 Ist ok, 5 Minuten


----------



## cyberium (22. September 2005)

unmöglich ist garnichts -> impossible is nothing -> adidas!


----------



## thecamillo (22. September 2005)

@AKrebs70 und @regurge

Moin Leutz, ähhmm wollt nur sagen, dass das ja nur en Entwurf ist und hab mir deshalb nicht die Zeit genommen mir über die Farben gedanken zu machen. 

Muss euch recht geben was das Erscheinungsbild angeht ist es zu verschnörkelt und mein Ziel hier bei tutorials ist es anderen Optionen zu zeigen! 

@AlleAnderenHier
Es muss nicht immer der 100%Weg genommen werden! Die meisten hier sind Studis, Designer und Interessierte generell! Wir zeigen einander Möglichkeiten, Optionen halt! Was man daraus macht und ob es sich lohnt daraus etwas zu machen überlasse ich euch! 

Das hier ist ja kein Wettbewerb, sondern ein Kreativ Forum, wo wir unsere Gerdanken mit Nachdruck Ausdruck verleihen dürfen! 

Persönliche Anmerkung: Darüber hinaus genieße ich es, wenn ich Anderen helfen kann!

Ganz liebe Grüße

thecamillo


----------

